# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  مطلوب بوكس سيتول وباك كابل نوكيا

## marocainser

السلام عليكم 
مطلوب بوكس سيتول وباك كابل نوكيا  
بتمن مناسب

----------


## mohamed73

Business name: UNV GSM
City: Meknes
Phone: +212 6 110 75 82
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.69612
------------------------------------------------- lasfar11@live.fr
Morocco 
16 allee des jardins ain 
sebaa casablanca maroc, morocco
msn:lasfar11@live.fr
icq:8262417
sonork:100:95082
tel:+212663220062

----------


## hamza2006

contact moi sur mail 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## marocainser

ton numero hamza

----------

